# White Bumps on Tongue



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It could be ulcers. I'd have the vet take a look. Was Belle chewing on anything unusual?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

She has not been really chewing on anything unusual.....other than her usual everything at 8 months old. Smile......

If it is an ulcer do those usual heal on their own like they do with humans?


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

my first thought is oral Thrush, a fungal infection. it causes white patches in the mouth. since the spots haven't gotten better, i would take her to the vet. good luck, Denise


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Update - We just got back from the vet and they said that they have seen this a little common recently and that it usually is viral. She said it will generally go away on its own and to watch it over the next 2 -3 weeks and see.

Thanks for your help


----------

